# Brought back from suspension, Ohio wildlife officers took time off



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

COLUMBUS, Ohio -- Four suspended Ohio wildlife officials brought back to help during deer season took time off that week, including one officer who went hunting.









More...


----------

